# Show off your 18500 lights!



## magellan (Sep 5, 2015)

Okay, a somewhat specialized category, but maybe one that hasn't been done yet. So I thought I'd post the few that I have.

Here they are, framed by a big Tain T45C Ti 2x18650 light (couldn't resist photographing that one as it's so photogenic) and a couple of little Tain Damascus Ottavinos.

From left to right, a Tain Da 10280, Tain Da AAA, a Convoy S2 "shorty" triple mod that was cut down from a 18650, a Mr. Bulk, two Tain Zeniths, (one with a clip and one without) and the Tain T45C Ti.


----------



## ven (Sep 5, 2015)

wow nice line up,loving the tain zeniths(not sure i have seen those before)........... The t45c ti is a work of art!


----------



## magellan (Sep 5, 2015)

Yes. Gotta love those Tains, and the big Ti's. I believe there were only 12 made. At one point I had two, until I sold one to jmayot who wanted one and missed out on the original sale.

And you know what the funny part was? In rounding up the 18500's, I'd forgotten I'd purchased a second Zenith a while back--I bought a bunch of lights around that time and apparently I forgot about the second Zenith--and finding I had an extra one was like Xmas in Sept.


----------



## ven (Sep 5, 2015)

I bet it was......awesome, i just need to find one i have forgot i bought.........:thinking: :laughing: i wish!!


----------



## magellan (Sep 5, 2015)

Yes, a nice surprise. I don't usually lose track of such important items, which made me wonder for a moment if I was getting a little senile. But on the other hand, I was happy to own a second Zenith.


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst (Sep 5, 2015)

This is one category I have not yet had a chance to fill. My solitary contribution is a Niteye 10 with an extention made by Revilo951. Not sure if that even counts, but what the heck, if I am invited to leave the party I will. http://i958.photobucket.com/albums/...5-09/54FAB06D-FADF-437E-855F-4810F1605AD5.jpg

It's great to see the other rare lights. Wish I could find one I forgot about-I'm ready for Christmas in September...


----------



## magellan (Sep 5, 2015)

That extension is cool, if for no other reason that it wasn't a 16340/18650 extension which is what you usually see like with my Thrunite Neutron 2C V2.


----------

